# faire tourner en bourrique



## totor

Chers amis,

j'aimerais connaître vos opinions sur ceci:

À mon avis, *tourner en bourrique* signifie faire de quelqu'un un bouc èmissaire, une tête de turc.

Il est possible que ce soit une expression un peu désuète.

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

À mon avis, faire tourner quelqu'un en bourrique c'est l'exaspérer.

saludos

PS: l'expression n'est pas désuète


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonsoir,

Ni l'un ni l'autre en fait ; j'ai toujours entendu employer cette expression au sens de mener quelqu'un par le bout du nez, lui faire faire tout ce que l'on veut au point de le ridiculiser... Le Robert ajoute même, dans un sens plus fort encore, exaspérer et abrutir à force d'exigences.

Et pour une mise en contexte amusante...
http://www.frmusique.ru/texts/f/ferrer_nino/jevendsdesrobes.htm


----------



## Víctor Pérez

CABEZOTA said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ni l'un ni l'autre en fait ; j'ai toujours entendu employer cette expression au sens de mener quelqu'un par le bout du nez, lui faire faire tout ce que l'on veut au point de le ridiculiser... Le Robert ajoute même, dans un sens plus fort encore, exaspérer et abrutir à force d'exigences.
> 
> Et pour une mise en contexte amusante...
> http://www.frmusique.ru/texts/f/ferrer_nino/jevendsdesrobes.htm


 

Je vous demande pardon monsieur *Cabezota*: mon interprétation est parfaitement correcte d'après le Trésor


----------



## totor

Il est probable que ce soit un autre sens, Víctor, et bien sûr elle est plus imagée que la mienne, parce que c'est justement ce qui fait une bourrique.

Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas de registre de provenance, et je ne peut pas dire d'où je l'ai tiré.

Dans son Bouquet des expressions imagées, Claude Duneton donne une expression semblable, qui est *faire tourner quelqu'un en bourrique*, et l'explique en disant *obséder quelqu'un de reproches ou d'exigences ridicules*. Mais ce sont des choses différentes.


----------



## totor

Le sens que donne Cabezota est le même de Claude Duneton, mais assurement celui de Víctor est bien correct.


----------



## Laeti

Faire tourner quelqu'un en bourrique, c'est le malmener, lui mener la vie dure. Par exemple, lui demander de faire quelque chose, puis annuler, et finalement lui demander de faire quand même cette chose (et ainsi de suite).


----------



## totor

Oui, Laeti, je te remercie, mais mon problème est justement *tourner en bourrique* en tant que synonime de *tête de turc*. Tu la connais pas?


----------



## Laeti

Pas vraiment...
Désolée !!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Totor*, *tête de turc *n'est pas synonyme de *tourner en bourrique* mais de *souffre-douleur*.


----------



## Agnès E.

Oui, c'est cela Victor.  *Une tête de turc*, c'est celui dont on se moque sans arrêt, celui que l'on martyrise par plaisir, l'éternelle victime.

*Faire tourner quelqu'un en bourrique*, c'est différent. Je l'utilise pour dire que l'on rend quelqu'un un peu fou à force de le harceler ; cette personne est sans volonté devant l'autre qui la malmène à plaisir en lui demandant des tas de choses sans la laisser se reposer. 

Un enfant capricieux fera facilement tourner en bourrique ses grands-parents.

À l'école, un enfant très doux sera la tête de turc d'autres enfants de tempérament violent et dominateur.

Les deux expressions ne sont pas interchangeables.


----------



## Rip

Víctor Pérez said:


> Je vous demande pardon monsieur *Cabezota*: mon interprétation est parfaitement correcte d'après le Trésor


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, monsieur Pérez, "tourner en bourrique" n'est pas simplement "exaspérer", comme vous l'avez dit.
Si nous échangions une douzaine de messages pour déterminer qui de nous deux a raison, cela pourrait finir par m'exaspérer, mais cela ne voudrait pas dire que vous m'avez fait tourner en bourrique pour autant ; pour cela, il faudrait que vous m'envoyiez ces messages en sachant bien que j'ai raison, mais sans vouloir le reconnaître, pour le simple plaisir de m'agacer, de me "faire tourner en bourrique".


----------



## CABEZOTA

Rip said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, monsieur Pérez, "tourner en bourrique" n'est pas simplement "exaspérer", comme vous l'avez dit.
> Si nous échangions une douzaine de messages pour déterminer qui de nous deux a raison, cela pourrait finir par m'exaspérer, mais cela ne voudrait pas dire que vous m'avez fait tourner en bourrique pour autant ; pour cela, il faudrait que vous m'envoyiez ces messages en sachant bien que j'ai raison, mais sans vouloir le reconnaître, pour le simple plaisir de m'agacer, de me "faire tourner en bourrique".



C'était le sens de ma remarque... Les définitions se rejoignent et, en effet, faire tourner en bourrique, c'est exaspérer. Mais ce n'est pas seulement cela : c'est, avant d'arriver à ce résultat, imposer à quelqu'un un traitement particulier, en faire en quelque sorte sa victime. On peut exaspérer quelqu'un sans le faire tourner en bourrique, sans lui imposer toutes sortes d'exigences ou de caprices, mais simplement par une attitude, une demande particulière - peut-être justifiée d'ailleurs, etc.

C'est pourquoi je voulais éviter de faire croire à un non francophone qu'il y a une équivalence exacte entre "faire tourner en bourrique" et "exaspérer", car s'il emploie indifféremment l'un pour l'autre, il risque de mal s'exprimer > Cette façon qu'il a de toujours faire craquer ses os, ça m'exaspère! *Cette façon qu'il a de toujours faire craquer ses os, ça me fait tourner en bourrique!


----------



## totor

Chers amis tous, je vous remercie bien. C'est évident que je me suis trompé, et que *tourner en bourrique* n'a rien à voir, au moins dans le sens que je croyais, avec *tête de turc*.

Je vous remercie de nouveau de vous avoir donné tant de peine, et à la prochaine.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

CABEZOTA said:


> C'était le sens de ma remarque... Les définitions se rejoignent et, en effet, faire tourner en bourrique, c'est exaspérer. Mais ce n'est pas seulement cela : c'est, avant d'arriver à ce résultat, imposer à quelqu'un un traitement particulier, en faire en quelque sorte sa victime. On peut exaspérer quelqu'un sans le faire tourner en bourrique, sans lui imposer toutes sortes d'exigences ou de caprices, mais simplement par une attitude, une demande particulière - peut-être justifiée d'ailleurs, etc.
> 
> * C'est pourquoi je voulais éviter de faire croire à un non francophone qu'il y a une équivalence exacte entre "faire tourner en bourrique" et "exaspérer", car s'il emploie indifféremment l'un pour l'autre, il risque de mal s'exprimer* > Cette façon qu'il a de toujours faire craquer ses os, ça m'exaspère! *Cette façon qu'il a de toujours faire craquer ses os, ça me fait tourner en bourrique!




Pourrions-nous savoir de qui vous parlez avec monsieur Rip, Cabezota?


----------



## Agnès E.

De tous les non-francophones qui liront ce fil, Victor. N'y voyez aucune attaque personnelle : il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi se mettre en colère, bien au contraire. 

Nous cherchons ici, et Cabezota le premier, à fournir des explications les plus claires et les plus précises possible afin d'aider les personnes qui liront ces fils - que ce soit aujourd'hui ou, en lançant une recherche, dans quelques semaines ou quelques mois. D'où notre souci de nous faire bien comprendre et, surtout, de ne pas induire en erreur des personnes qui nous croiront sur parole !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pourrions-nous savoir de qui vous parlez avec monsieur Rip, Cabezota?



Je pensais à Totor, qui a posé la question et qui est, je pense, hispanophone ; je pense que nous devons donner une explication plus précise, avec pas mal d'exemples, pour nos amis du forums qui ne sont pas natifs. C'est quelque chose que j'apprécie quand je pose une question sur le forum français-espagnol ou sur espagnol seulement : si on me donne seulement un équivalent, je n'oserai pas nécessaiment l'employer en contexte parce qu'il y a rarement correspondance exacte entre deux expressions. Les natifs savent instinctivement dans quels cas la substitution est possible, mais pour les autres, qui n'ont justement pas la pratique, la question du contexte est très importante. 

Si vous dites à un francophone que faire tourner en bourrique = exaspérer, vous lui donnez une indication qui va lui servir sur le contenu sémantique. Il n'a pas besoin de plus : il saura quand l'expression peut s'employer et quand elle ne conviendra pas, selon le contexte.

Mais si vous dites cela à un non-francophone, il va être tenté soit de l'employer dans n'importe quel cas où il dirait "exaspérer", et il va forcément se tromper à un moment, soit (comme moi), se garder de l'employer par prudence.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je n'étais pas en colère Agnès, mais seulement surpris: Cabezota aurait dû envoyer sa réponse-post nº 13 à Rip par messagerie privée puisqu'il faisait référence à une tierce personne et qu'il employait un ton quasiment paternaliste.


----------



## LV4-26

Dans la définition donnée par le Trésor, je trouve le mot "malveillantes" un peu inadequat. Je trouve qu'il y a plus une idée de malice et d'espiéglerie dans l'expression. En revanche, l'exemple est parfaitement éclairant et correspond à mon usage personnel de l'expression.
Le plus souvent, il n'y a pas d'hostilité ni d'amertume chez la "victime". Au contraire. On pourra très bien entendre :
- Oh la la, ces enfants ! Je les adore mais ils me font tourner en bourrique.
Ici, le locuteur pourrait très bien être une grand-mère qui est "gaga" de ses petits-enfants et qui manque d'autorité. 

Un synonyme (pour moi) : _ils me font devenir chèvre !_


----------



## itka

LV4-26 said:


> Un synonyme (pour moi) : _ils me font devenir chèvre !_



... D'autant que, il ne me semble pas qu'on l'ai dit, une bourrique, c'est un bourricot, c'est-à-dire un âne...


----------



## totor

Chers amis, malheureusement j'ai pas reçu par mail vos derniers commentaires, autrement j'aurai mis fin à ce fil (si j'avais pu le faire).

Je suis navré qu'un de mes posts aie servi de champ de bataille.

Évidemment je suis pas responsable, mais tout de même c'est à propos de ce post-ci, pas d'un autre.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je veux de nouveau vous remercier d'avoir mis à ma disposition vos savoirs, et je me réjouis de me sentir entouré de vous.

Bas les armes, s'il vous plaît!


----------



## LaurentK

itka said:


> ... D'autant que, il ne me semble pas qu'on l'ai dit, une bourrique, c'est un bourricot, c'est-à-dire un âne...


 
Je voulais justement proposer une lecture de l'expression dans ce sens: _faire tourner en bourrique_ c'est aussi faire devenir (_turn into_) bourrique, c'est à dire tenter sans succès d'imposer quelque chose (action, pensée, attitude, etc.) à quelqu'un qui la refuse (la bourrique qui ne veut pas avancer). La bourrique n'est pas victime dans cette acception, elle campe, forte, sur ses positions (ses pattes en l'occurence...). Qu'en pensez-vous?

... et _devenir chèvre_ est un synonyme de première bourre (hic et nunc bien entendu  ).


----------



## itka

Je n'en sais vraiment rien, mais comme ça, à vue de nez, ça me fait penser à ces bourricots qu'on faisait tourner dans des norias (vous savez ces machines à remonter de l'eau) un peu comme les chevaux dans les moulins... des bêtes qui tournaient tout le jour...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour à tous,

Si l'on fait tourner les gens en bourrique c'est surtout parce que qu'on leur demande de faire des choses complètement différentes, faire croire des trucs qui ne tiennent pas debout, ou qu'on change d'idée complètement, et à la fin les gens ne savent plus du tout quoi faire ni quoi penser. On peut le faire par moquerie ou même sans s'en apercevoir. Le résultat sera le même: les gens seront décontenancés et énervés qu'on les ai mis en boîte, qu'on se soit fichu d'eux et qu'on les ait fait marcher.

Enfin, du moins, c'est comme ça que je le ressens.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Grop

Oui faire tourner en bourrique n'est pas forcément volontaire. On peut employer cette expression quand on a perdu du temps sur de fausses pistes à causes de mauvaises information.

Si je demande ma route à un passant et qu'il me donne une indication erronée (sur un malentendu ou par méconnaissance des lieux), je vais perdre beaucoup de temps: je pourrai dire après coup "Ces crétins de locaux m'ont fait tourner en bourrique".

De même si une administration m'envoie de service en service. Ou si je vais chercher mon père à l'aéroport alors qu'il est rentré en taxi sans me prévenir.


----------

